# Exercises to tone inner thighs?



## SagMaria (Mar 14, 2007)

What the best one you got?!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 14, 2007)

Please please please don't do those inner thigh muscle workout machines. Please. They build muscle in places you want to have not be bulgy.

Check this article out to see what I mean.


----------



## SagMaria (Mar 14, 2007)

REALLY?!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I didn't know that!  What CAN I do for lovely long and lean thighs?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Please please please don't do those inner thigh muscle workout machines. Please. They build muscle in places you want to have not be bulgy.

Check this article out to see what I mean._


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 14, 2007)

Read that article. It's got great information in it.


Running/walking/jumping rope are good.


----------



## Katja (Mar 14, 2007)

*Awesome and interesting article, Shimmer.  It makes a lot of sense.  I don't directly overtrain my abs or back, but I do tend to overtrain my obliques... while I feel my lovehandles are less giggly, I also believe that long distance running is the sole assistant in slimming them down.  I never realized that working the muscle is also building it back up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## lightnlovly (Mar 14, 2007)

That is a great article---I learned alot from it...now if i could just motivate myself to go to the gym....lol


----------



## ch33tah (Mar 14, 2007)

when i want to work my inner and outter thighs, i will go on the step mill for 20 minutes. my trick.... go up them sideways, not facing forward. ;]


----------



## SagMaria (Mar 15, 2007)

Article was great but I don't see how the below exercises would tone inner thighs...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Read that article. It's got great information in it.


Running/walking/jumping rope are good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## SagMaria (Mar 15, 2007)

More suggestions girls!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mac4ever (Mar 15, 2007)

Great article!I agree with the writer and I have to say this:If you want to bulk use heavy weights,if you want to have more lean legs the answer is PILATES!

so for thinner inner thighs do inner thigh leg lifts and circles with no weights !you can use an exercise band instead!


----------



## Jacq-i (Mar 15, 2007)

Pilates, yoga, or ballet...


----------



## Peaches (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SagMaria* 

 
_Article was great but I don't see how the below exercises would tone inner thighs..._

 
They would provide better tone all over, because they are cardio, you'd lose weight all over therefore allowed the muscle tone to show better. Then you do weights & resistance training to build the muscle or you will look like one of those skinny fat people haha.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SagMaria* 

 
_Article was great but I don't see how the below exercises would tone inner thighs..._

 
they utilize those muscles (tone) and burn calories (actually SHOW the muscle). 
Cardio is imperative.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Please please please don't do those inner thigh muscle workout machines. Please. They build muscle in places you want to have not be bulgy.

Check this article out to see what I mean._

 
Only if I knew that ages ago when I was in a phase of doing a gazillion reps on those machines lol...same thing with the weighted ab machine


----------



## Tyester (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Please please please don't do those inner thigh muscle workout machines. Please. They build muscle in places you want to have not be bulgy.

Check this article out to see what I mean._

 
HAHA, at my gym I see nothing but women on those machines.

BTW nice find on tnation.com of all places.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 

 
_HAHA, at my gym I see nothing but women on those machines.

BTW nice find on tnation.com of all places. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
when you see them do you just want to shake them?


----------



## Tyester (Mar 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_when you see them do you just want to shake them?_

 
I know this is a G-rated site, but "shake" might not be the word I would use.

Those are some funky, yet kinky machines, maybe that's just the way I think.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 17, 2007)

hahahha perv.


----------



## Katja (Mar 19, 2007)

*I printed out his regimine, and I have already started incorporating his exercises into my current routine.  I can already tell minor changes in my glutes and delts.  I am happy I have found a way to build my rear delts because I was starting to neglect them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TY.*


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 19, 2007)

all the step machines, Hip adductor machines will some how "tone" the muscles there(or build muscles), if you really want it to look "smaller", the best way is running. Yes, running!!! lose the fat for the smaller thighs.


----------



## lainielainie (Apr 18, 2007)

There is no such thing as spot reduction for fat loss, I learned this after many years of trying, I have larger thighs as well. Hip abductor machines are a bad idea as they are a movement that is not natural and does not do much help. The body naturally stores fat in certain places and we have no control over that, we can only control the amount of fat on our bodies. Toning up with squats is a really good idea, and basic exercise including cardiovascular exercises will allow the newly toned muscle to show through better and improve the look.


----------

